# [Aporte] Sitio con cursos en linea



## chclau (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola,

Queria recomendarles este sitio gratuito con cursos a nivel universitario en todo tipo de especialidades, incluiyendo tecnologia en general y electronica

www.coursera.org


----------

